#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Baseplates zelf gemaakt?

## rinus bakker

Er is op YouTube een filmpje met DJMikeyMike  :Stick Out Tongue:  te zien waarin hij voor Penn truss zelf een baseplate gaat maken = vanwege de kosten.  :Cool: 
YouTube - Do it from Scratch mAKE A Vertical Truss Base PLATE with DJ Mikey Mike and Direct Sound
Je moet er wel even voor langs de ijzerboer en de *Gunshop* 
De man weet (als Yank) weing van metrische eenheden, maar vooruit.  :Big Grin: 

Die dingen zijn inderdaad vaak absurd duur in verhouding tot de truss-delen waar ze op moeten aansluiten.
(Ik maakte ze 20jaar geleden ook zelf voor onze Slick Minibeams. )

*Vragen:*
1) Zijn er andere redenen te verzinnen om zelf baseplates te maken behalve de prijs ervan. Dat was voor in elk geval mij reden nr.1.  :Mad: 

2) Zijn de afmetingen zoals de fabrikant die maakt echt handig?
- Groter ivm stabiliteit of juist kleiner ivm aanpassen aan buiten maat? 
- Dikker vanwege de sterkte?
- Groot zodat er meerdere types op zijn vast te bouten?

3) Liever van Aluminium dan van Staal? 
Of juist omgekeerd ? 
(Ik kon geen aluminium lassen, maar staal ging prima! Slick leverde ook in Staal!)
Of liever zelfs van *gelakt multiplex* van 30mm?  (Gezien bij standbouwers die veel in hotels enz. werken op van die fraaie _conference-room_ tapijten.) 

4) Gebruik je die standaard base plates ook voor andere doeleinden? 
bijv. als:  
- *'top  plate'* = voor plaatsen van een MH op een _totempaal truss_? 
- *'hinge  plate'* = met een scharnier eraan (= soort van 'vario-hoekstuk')
- *'wall  plate'*  = montage aan muur oid, van een horizontale truss.
- *'adapter  plate'* = overgang/aansluiten van driehoekig tussen vierkante truss. 
enz?

Ik ben benieuwd naar wie zijn oplossingen al bedacht had
(ook voordat ze in YouTube filmpjes kwamen) en vooral wat is bedacht en (indien niet de prijs) waarom.... 
en of ze dan ook zijn berekend in die nieuwe funktie?

----------


## michi1989

wij bouwen ze ook zelf rechthoekige stalen plaat.
op school (bergen op zoom) hebben ze van de grote omhandige ronde base-plates die niet te tillen of te rollen zijn en de handsvaten zitten eigenlijk ook nog verkeerd om.

----------


## daviddewaard

wat is dat voor vreemde truss die hij gebruikt??? ziet er heel cheap uit en of het geen gewicht kan hebben

----------


## mhsounds

Moet je even naar een ander filmpje van hem kijken, dan maakt hij speakermounts voor op zijn truss en heeft hij het er over.
Ik dacht dat het Globaltruss was trouwens, maar niet 100% zeker daarover.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hij gebruikt eerst 'Penn'. Dat wordt verkocht als *truss*,
want het zijn tenslotte ook aan elkaar gelaste aluminium buizen.
Maar in mijn ogen is het vooral iets anders. 
Dat woord begint ook met *tr*...   :Stick Out Tongue: 
... de andere letters zijn _oeps_, maar dan zonder die '_s'  _  :Big Grin:  
Leuk voor een party tent*je* in de tuin,
of om de Barbie-poppen in de etalage te hangen.
Maar cheap is het zeker.

Hij heeft het wel over Global, maar dat zit niet in het filmpje.
Mogelijk in het kader van verlagen van de tr..p-factor,
of omdat die meer / beter sponsorren ?  :Frown: 

Ooit wel eens een stalen plaat als guillotine op je voet gehad?
De kans wordt wel een stuk groter door zulke textiel-'handgrepen' 
aan die plaat te poppen. 
Meteen een advoocaat in de VS in de arm nemen en 
die gast gaan _'suen'_ voor $ 1.000.000,-
Tenslotte was de koffie bij McDonalds ook $ 3.000.000,- waard.

----------


## ralph

> Vragen:
> 1) Zijn er andere redenen te verzinnen om zelf baseplates te maken behalve de prijs ervan. Dat was voor in elk geval mij reden nr.1.



Prijs is een zwaarwegend punt, formaat en vormgeving zijn tevens van belang.





> 2) Zijn de afmetingen zoals de fabrikant die maakt echt handig?
> - Groter ivm stabiliteit of juist kleiner ivm aanpassen aan buiten maat? 
> - Dikker vanwege de sterkte?
> - Groot zodat er meerdere types op zijn vast te bouten?



Er zijn ook fabrikanten die platen leveren tussen 30-100cm





> 3) Liever van Aluminium dan van Staal? 
> Of juist omgekeerd ? 
> (Ik kon geen aluminium lassen, maar staal ging prima! Slick leverde ook in Staal!)
> Of liever zelfs van gelakt multiplex van 30mm? (Gezien bij standbouwers die veel in hotels enz. werken op van die fraaie conference-room tapijten.)



Alu is fijn, maar ook fiks gewicht nog, Bij sportvloeren tapijt leg ik doorgaans ook houten plaat onder de baseplate die de druk over een groter oppervlak verdeeld, ook bij baspeplates van 100cm doorsnede 





> 4) Gebruik je die standaard base plates ook voor andere doeleinden? 
> bijv. als: 
> - 'top plate' = voor plaatsen van een MH op een totempaal truss? 
> - 'hinge plate' = met een scharnier eraan (= soort van 'vario-hoekstuk')
> - 'wall plate' = montage aan muur oid, van een horizontale truss.
> - 'adapter plate' = overgang/aansluiten van driehoekig tussen vierkante truss. 
> enz?



Top plate: ja, maar dan wel de wapperlamp er op vastgesjord of gebout.

Hingeplate, mooie naam, maar dan pak ik bookcorners...al gebeurt dat maar heel zelden.

Wallplate: ja, zeker in beursstands een voorkomende toepassing, de baseplate dan tegen een wand aan geschroefd.

Ronde baseplates hebben mijn voorkeur, zeker wanneer ze voor meerdere trusstypes geschikt zijn.
Uitgefreesde uitsparingen om ze op te pakken zijn fijn.
Wanneer de rand verhogd is rollen ze ook fijner, zijn ze tevens makkelijk op te pakken.

De baseplates van de riggingbox vind ik prima dingen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Dankjewel *ralph*, da's een héél compleet antwoord!
paar opmerkingen:
> Dat er fabrikanten waren die de 100cm platen nu ook zelf leveren heb ik niet meer zo gevolgd. Het waren bijna altijd de klanten die zelf zulke dingen maakten.
> Valt er onder de 100cm baseplates nog wat aan gewicht te spreiden?
Dat doet die plaat toch zelf wel lijkt mij.
> Die 'baseplate hinge" truss vond ik op de website van een Belgische company, waar uit de rest van de gallery-foto's bleek dat er "_niet echt veel"_ aan rekenwerk gebeurt.
Maar ze hebben daar wel het geheime recept voor _bescherm-engelen-voer_ weten te bemachtigen. 
> Die van de Box ken ik niet zo. Moet ik toch maar weer eens langs.

----------


## Rolandino

is het wel veilig om een plaat van bv 30mm 60x60 multiplex te gebruiken voor bv een plasma aan een 2M truss te hangen of hooguit 3M ?

neem aan dat dat best gaat voor op eenn podium ( dus niet tussen mensen ) of in een showroom ofzo voor tijdelijke verlichting ( doel op bv 250cm truss met eenT4 balk eraan ( spigot van balk in truss ) 

Zit er denken om dit te maken voor bv standaard naast DJ te zetten ofzo ipv statief met 4bar of om een ruimte uit te lichten bij een opening ofzo

----------


## rinus bakker

Dat is een vraag die gaat over stabiliteit.
En dat te maken met gewicht en de plaats van het zwaartepunt v/d plasma,
en de vormgeving van de houten baseplate + de maat van de truss die erop staat.
Je kunt een 30cm-truss middenop de plaat zetten, maar ook helemaal achterop.
In het eerste geval zit het plasma-zwaartepunt +/- op het randje,
In het tweede geval valt die redelijk binnen de contouren . . .
Nog mooier 60cm baseplate, midden daarop: 1m truss: 
aan binnenzijde daarvan 2 pijpen van 1,5 a 2m verticaal monteren.
De plasma dan weer aan die pijpen = 
het zwaartepunt daarvan valt nu ~ boven het hart van de truss.   
En het kan op nog veel meer manier ook helemaal verkeerd....
Dit topic ging over de base plates zelf: 
kopen / zelfmaken; 
groot / klein; 
dun / dik; 
alu / staal / hout 
enz..

----------


## Rolandino

daarom ook de vraag of deze ( 30mm multiplex ) platen veilig zijn.

in mijn ogen zou het moeten kunnen mits er niet teveel gewicht wordt gebruikt.

Ook is 30mm redelijk sterk maar het hout zal gaan werken door beweging van de truss of heb ik dat verkeerd ?

ik bedoel hout is zacht en als de truss wat beweegt worden de gaten groter van de bouten die de koppelingen vasthouden.

Kan ook zijn dat ik het verkeerd uitleg maar je weet wat ik bedoel neem ik aan.

Heb het nog niet geprobeert maar zat er aan te denken om het te gaan doen voor bv 2 trussen naast dj te zetteen met een 4bar erop ( spigot in opening van truss ) ipv statief werk

----------


## rinus bakker

Loodrecht (vertikaal + axiaal) belast is een 30mm houten plaat geen enkel probleem.
(Zolang je geen balsa-hout gebruiken wil)
Hout is wel zacht vergeleken met alu, maar als je er er geen Abrahams-tank (70 ton?) op wil zetten gaat het heel lang goed. 
toelaatbare drukspanning hout pakweg ~ 10-20 N/mm^2; (alu ~ 100 - 200) 
Stel dat je de _halve conische koppelingen_ erop vastbout (met een m12+verzonken kop aan de onderzijde.)
Koppeling ~35mm doorsnede dus 'gedrukt' houtoppervlak = _pi_ x 17,5^2 = ca 300mm^2.
4 koppelingen x 300mm^2 x 10N = 12000N ~ 1,2 ton! Zelfs al zou je de spots maar aan 1 kant van die totempaal hangen - is dat voor de druk in het hout geen probleem tot zo'n 600kg aan gewicht. Wel is het een probleem voor de stabiliteit uiteraard.
En wat ik van jouw voorstel begrijp is nog steeds een vrijstaande 'mast' en dan is dat (de stabilteit, hoogte, zwaartepunt enzo) veel belangrijker dan die zachte hout draag-capaciteit. 
Want een 4-bar parren is niet zo zwaar (pakweg 15kg? oid), maar wel gemakkelijk _aan te tikken,_ en_ uit het lood_ te zetten of slaan.

Hoe je die truss wilt laten _bewegen_ zodat die gaten groter zouden worden is mij onduidelijk. 
Die tank soms er niet bovenop zetten, maar er tegenaan laten rijden? 
Of een 4 bar met wapper-lampen? Dan heb je per definitie al een spannender totem vanwege het wapperen zelf. ]

Op trek belasten van zo'n plaat is een heel ander verhaal - dan is de houtoppervlakte onder de kop van de bout maatgevend ..... 
Niet doen dus - hout alleen als vloerplaat, verder niet.

----------


## Rolandino

Dat is een antwoord waar ik iets aan heb THNX hiervoor.

dan maar even kijken naar bataalbare stalen / alu platen

----------


## rinus bakker

Bedoel je nu dat het zwaarder gaat worden dan 1200kg per totem?
Want wat beteft het kantelen gaat het vooral om de afmetingen/omvang van de plaat <o> het zwaartepunt van spots/effecten.
Hoe zwaarder de plaat, hoe lager het totale zwaartepunt komt.
Hoe groter de plaat, hoe beter die 'bestand' is tegen kantelen.
Nadeel van een dikkere (zwaardere) plaat is weer dat je daar weer gemakkelijker over struikelt.

Suggestie? platen niet groter dan ~57x57cm - dan passen ze in uitsparingen gemaakt binnen-in (de kopse kanten) van een standaard flightcase, van ~60x60cm. Zo min mogelijk lopen sjouwen met dit soort ellende-dingen.
Stalen plaat 6-10mm dik (staal = zwaarder en betaalbaarder) met aan onderkant verzonken gaten voor dito bout-koppen.
Wel nauwkeurig de gaten boren, want de uitlijning in de truss-lasmallen luistert op tienden van milimeters. 
Alternatief (duurder= want meer materiaal en meer werk): de plaat 
eventueel 2 of 3 x zo dik gemaakt in het midden - ter plaatse van de truss - 
dan kan uit de onderste plaat een gat worden gebrand/gesneden 
en hoef je geen bouten met verzonken kop te gebruiken. 
Een gewone 6-kant kop gaat dan ook, en een iets ruimer geboord gat (13mm) 
in de plaat-laag erbovenop geeft dan voldoende speelruimte voor 
zeskant m12 bouten die aansluiten op de halve conische koppelingen.   
Sommige bedrijven hebben 100cm vierkante of 100cm ronde stalen platen van 10mm. Maar alles staat (of valt) toch bij hoogte, gewicht en plaats van de last tov van de  baseplate. 
Grote wind-up statieven hebben niet voor niets een kruisframe met outriggers 
over een afstand van pakweg 1,5x1,5 tot 2,5x2,5 m!

----------


## Rolandino

Het is alleen de bedoeling om er een 4barretje op te zetten naast een DJ jij raadt de houten plaat af ( ik neem van je verhaal uit dat het alleen te grbruiken is voor een rechtstaande truss erop te zetten zonder iets erop / eraan ) 

Dit lijkt mij mooier dan een statief ( netter en strakker afgewerkt ) 

Daarom de keus naar staal / ALU als hout geen optie is.

Hout is wel een goedkope oplossing voor dit soort dingen maar als het niet werkt weer een dure oplossing ( mocht het vallen )

----------


## rinus bakker

> Het is alleen de bedoeling om er een 4barretje op te zetten naast een DJ jij raadt de houten plaat af ( ik neem van je verhaal uit dat het alleen te gebruiken is voor een rechtstaande truss erop te zetten zonder iets erop / eraan )



Dan heb je het niet goed gelezen (of heb ik het te moeilijk gezegd):
"Loodrecht (vertikaal + axiaal) belast is een 30mm (dikke) houten plaat *géén enkel probleem*." Dan kan er met gemak 500kg op staan. Op een enkele buis van   




> Dit lijkt mij mooier dan een statief ( netter en strakker afgewerkt ) 
> Daarom de keus naar staal / ALU als hout geen optie is.



Helemaal mee eens, ik zie nog wel een situates waar een mooi gelakte baseplate van hout heel wat fraaier zou ogen. 
Overigens: ik meen dat Prolyte ze ooit in hun leveringspakket had zitten, en nu niet meer. 
Dus de vraag ernaar is toch kennelijk beperkt - mogelijk ook weer vanwege de prijs.
Maar een statief heeft wel een grotere basis (1 a 1,5m driehoek) dan jouw idee van de plaat van hout (0,6m vierkant). 
En dus komt het onderwerp: stabiliteit weer om de hoek. 
In theorie zou je zelf een houten plaat kunnen nemen en daar 1 alu buis van 2m op kunnen zetten bij het gewicht van 4-bar (+ 4-Par56's?).** 
Maar er dan niet tegenaan lopen, of er wapperaars aan hangen, of op een scheve (of _mee-deinende_) ondergrond of ... (vul zelf maar in). 
** Voor mij is een *4-bar*: een buis waaraan voorzieningen zijn aangebracht om hem in het midden te ondersteunen en om er 4 lasten van spots oid aan te kunnen dragen. 
Die lasten kunnen ook van alles zijn. Een 4-bar PAR16 of een 4-bar ADB 2kW scheelt nogal wat in gewicht. Ik heb ook wel 4-barren gezien waar een mafkees vervolgens 2 speakers aan had gehangen van pakweg 50-60kg per stuk!    




> Hout is wel een goedkope oplossing voor dit soort dingen maar als het niet werkt weer een dure oplossing ( mocht het vallen )



Het (niet) werken is afhankelijk van een reeks van voorwaarden. 
En dat geldt netzo goed voor statieven, die soms zwaar overbelast (of excentrisch belast) worden, of waar iemand (met een slokje teveel  :Big Grin: ) tegenaan leunt, of al dansend tegenaan valt.
Dus hout kan in principe zeker wel.
De rest is een rekensom (zwaartepunt x hoogte) / (gewicht x breedte).

----------


## Rolandino

Ik snap je volkomen. ( alleen gaan de berekeningen voor mij net iets te ver ) 

Alleen de setup die ik aangeef wordt NIET tussen publiek gezet ( iig NIET directe verbinding ) 

Kga het toch maar proberen en kijk wat de praktijk met zich brengt. Het hout heb ik liggen dus kost geen extra geld voor mij 

Een T4 balk weegt niet veel nee en er wordt niet tegen gelopen ofzo ( staan naast Djbooth op podium ) deze is alleen toegankelijk voor DJ ( dus geen publiek ) 

Natuurlijk  zal er een keer tegen aangestoten worden door publiek maar dat heb je met een statief ook ( kan daarmee ook omvallen ) maar wel veel miinder risico natuurlijk .

Alvast bedankt voor je info/

----------


## sjoerd

Bij een baseplate van ongeveer 80cm of groter wordt het al lastig om deze om te duwen, want je staat dan al snel zelf  met je voeten op de plaat... Wij gebruiken zelf platen 80x80 van 10mm alu. Dit werkt perfect,ook voor plasma schermen.

----------


## Rolandino

Ok dat zou kunnen maar jullie hebben ALU platen ik praat over een HOUTEN plaat van 30mm

----------


## rinus bakker

*2 sjoerd*
Redelijk argument wat betreft de plaatgrootte. Zolang er geen slokkerige types tegenaan leunen of tegenaan vallen. Dat is een voorzienbaar groter gevaar wanneer er aan alkohol geen gebrek is. 
Op een beurs is dat minder voor de hand liggend dan op een dansend feest... 
(ook al zul je daar geen plasma zien, maar dan zijn de wapper- en zwieper-spots weer veel ruimer voorhanden.)  

Vragen:
1) Weegt die plaat dan pakweg (8x8x0,1x2,87~) = 18 kg?
2) Wat voor truss komt daar op? (driehoek? vierkant? 30cm? 40cm? dun/dikwandig?)
3) Waar staat die truss op de plaat (in het midden of juist ernaast?)
4) Hoe hoog is die truss?
5) Hoe zwaar is de plasma?
6) Waar bevestig je de plasma (zwaartepunt naast? of boven het hart van de truss?)
7) Hoe bevestig je die plasma? (speciale beugels? steigerklemmen? tie wraps? tape?  :Big Grin: )

*2 Rolandino*
als je van 60x60x3cm uitgaan kun je ook snel uitrekenen dat die lichter zal zijn (6x6x0,3x0,7) ~7,5kg. En als die dan ook 20cm kleiner is gaat er natuurlijk wel de nodige stabiliteit verloren.
Ik heb van jou ook nog niet begrepen hoe zwaar de 4bar gaat zijn en hoe hoog je die staande truss (of enkele buis?) wil maken.

----------


## Rolandino

Ik neem aan met jouw wijsheid dat je wel weet wat een T4 balk weegt.  je rekent er zo op los met van alles dat je mij moet vragen wat een t4 balkje weegt .

Volgens mij heb je zelf al een antwoord gegeven een paar reactie's terug ( 15kg ) De hoogte is minimaal 2M maximaal 2,5m.

Kan natuurlijk ook een plaat maken van 80x80cm of zelfs 1x1m

Ging wel uit van 60X60cm vanwege de plaat ( 120x240 ) dus goedkoper gezaagd 
( kan uit een plaat dus 8 platen halen )

----------


## rinus bakker

> Ik neem aan met jouw wijsheid dat je wel weet wat een T4 balk weegt. Volgens mij heb je zelf al een antwoord gegeven een paar reactie's terug (15kg) 
> De hoogte is minimaal 2M maximaal 2,5m.



 :Embarrassment:  Kwestie van Babylon zullen we maar zeggen. Ik ken wel de "4-bar", maar er zijn een eindeloze reeks varianten van en aan zo'n buis. En van een T-bar weet ik allee dat die maar op 1 punt (in het midden) wordt gesteund. 




> Kan natuurlijk ook een plaat maken van 80x80cm of zelfs 1x1m



3 keer 80x80 - en dan met wat creatief zaag+frees+lijmwerk is er wel een vierde uit te halen. 
In dit geval is het nu eenmaal zo dat *bigger* ook *better* is. 




> Ging wel uit van 60X60cm vanwege de plaat ( 120x240 ) dus goedkoper gezaagd ( kan uit een plaat dus 8 platen halen )



Het lijkt wel of je een *b*os wilt _b_ouwen met zoveel *b*omen op de *b*uhne?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rolandino

Je hebt helemaal gelijk moet een heel bos bouwen op een podium hahahahaha.

Nee ff serieus. 

kan er ook 2 laten maken maar uit een volleplaat zou ik er 8 uit kunnen halken van 60x60 

Maar als ik het doe ga ik voor de optie van 80X80 lijkt me idd stabieler.

Denk ook dat ik  de plaat afwerk met Penn fliteware hoeken en strips en klaphandvat ofzo 

Zal kijken wat ik ermee doe mss 2 een leuke optie om mee te beginnen.

Heb binnenkort ook een klus met uitlichten van een zaal voor receptie mss kan ik wel een paal of 6 kwijt op deze manier voor sfeerverlichting. anders moet ik met statieven werken en dat is minder mooi.

----------


## rinus bakker

Over de flightcase achtige afwerking zullen de smaken verschillen, maar bij een handvat kan ik je aanbevelen om die niet te dicht bij de rand te doen. 
Dat draagt namelijk heel onhandig bij een grote plaat.
Iets anders is dat bij de rand-handgrepen van de grote (~1m) ronde stalen platen, 
dat is vooral om ze rechtop te zetten om te kunnen rollen als een wiel. 
Dan is de plaats in de rand wél handig = minder gewicht om te tillen bij het rechtop zetten. 
Over de sfeerverlichtingsklus:
kijk uit voor de "verlokking" om dan voor die sfeerspots toch maar een 4 of 5m hoge truss op die baseplates te zetten. 
Dat worden gevaarlijke dingen bij onverhoopt omvallen.

----------


## sjoerd

[QUOTE=rinus bakker;526979]*2 sjoerd*
Redelijk argument wat betreft de plaatgrootte. Zolang er geen slokkerige types tegenaan leunen of tegenaan vallen. Dat is een voorzienbaar groter gevaar wanneer er aan alkohol geen gebrek is. 
Op een beurs is dat minder voor de hand liggend dan op een dansend feest... 
(ook al zul je daar geen plasma zien, maar dan zijn de wapper- en zwieper-spots weer veel ruimer voorhanden.) 

Vragen:
1) Weegt die plaat dan pakweg (8x8x0,1x2,87~) = 18 kg?
2) Wat voor truss komt daar op? (driehoek? vierkant? 30cm? 40cm? dun/dikwandig?)
3) Waar staat die truss op de plaat (in het midden of juist ernaast?)
4) Hoe hoog is die truss?
5) Hoe zwaar is de plasma?
6) Waar bevestig je de plasma (zwaartepunt naast? of boven het hart van de truss?)
7) Hoe bevestig je die plasma? (speciale beugels? steigerklemmen? tie wraps? tape?  :Big Grin: )

Rinus,

Je kunt het natuurlijk nooit helemaal uitsluiten maar gezien de afmeting zul je wel echt je best moeten doen om door er tegenaan te vallen zo'n truss staander om te krijgen. Met name omdat je zoals gezegd er dan ook met je voeten op de plaat moet staan. En zoals al aangeeft worden ze met plasma's niet tussen dansend publiek gebruikt, wel met movingheads e.d.

wat antwoorden op de vragen:
1) nooit gewogen maar zal wel kloppen
2)X30D
3)truss staat exact in het midden omdat deze ook voor MH's gebruikt word
4)maximaal 2.5meter
5)niet bekend. betreft 42" model van LG en Samsung
6 en 7)plasma wordt met scaff klemmen bevestigd tegen de truss aan. Deze klemmen zijn dmv een gelast stalen frame gemonteerd achterop de schermen. (blijven er ook in de case op zitten)

----------


## crewpoint

Ik heb de afgelopen periode verschillende zelf gemaakte base plates gezien.
Je ziet steeds vaker high end RVS plates om plasma's op te zetten of met LED verlichting er in verwerkt. Dat maakt een standaard fabrikant niet.

gr Willem
IRATA L3 supervisor

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Willem 
(kersverse opper-liaanaap  :Smile: )

Maar zijn dat dan nog baseplates die ook op de vloer gebruikt worden,
of zijn het eigenlijk 'alleen maar' speciale apparaatbevestiging platen?

----------


## Rieske

Mag je met een houten plaat en een X30D truss dus de CCS4-602 couplers gebruiken ? Blijft dat wel goed vast zitten met alleen een M12 bout ? Lijkt me dat het gemakkelijk los kan trillen.

----------


## crewpoint

Hoi Rinus

dat zijn in de meeste gevallen base plates die gebruikt worden om een stukje truss of een rvs buis op te zetten waar een plasma oid aan bevestigd wordt
Soms kom ik een base plate tegen die specifiek voor een ruimte gemaakt wordt ivm vreemde hoeken of uitsparingen die zijn niet bepaald high end hoor

gr Willem
IRATA L3 supervisor

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) Mag je met een houten plaat en een X30D truss dus de CCS4-602 couplers gebruiken ? 
> 2) Blijft dat wel goed vast zitten met alleen een M12 bout ? 
> 3) Lijkt me dat het gemakkelijk los kan trillen.



1) die houten plaat is natuurlijk geen waaibomenspaanderplankje.
Een degelijke kwaliteit (Fins of Siberisch berken) multiplex van 30mm dik.
Waarom niet vraag ik me af? De plaat ligt op de grond, en de truss staat - via de koppelingen - op de plaat...
Het is natuurlijk wel zo handig om bij een Prolyte truss ook Prolyte 'halfcouplers' te gebruiken.  :Cool: 
En bij Eurotruss de door Eurotruss gemaakte koppelingen, en bij Djoedkowtroas de Djoedkowkouplas .... enz  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
2) De M12-bout met achter de kop een carroseriering (hééél grote sluit'-ring) is natuurlijk wel zo verstandig...
3) Trillen? Aardbevingen bedoel je?  :EEK!: 
Of Montage op rijdende trailers (Dance-parade enzo)?
Of de hossende meutes die met carnaval de hele feestzaal laten bewegen?
Wat is het risico als er een bout een beetje los zou raken? 
Uitgaande van het feit dat we zo'n totem loodrecht naar beneden belasten?
Maar elke benul-loze die dit soort platen voor muur montage gaat gebruiken doet dat toch altijd op eigen risico. Want ik ken geen fabrikant die de belastbaarheid van zijn 'wall-/-base-plates' opgeeft. 
Zelfs al zou je keilbouten zo groot als olifantspoten gebruiken.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dat stukkie dunne plaat kan hoegenaamd geen moment opnemen, of het nou van hout, alu of pykrete is. 
Dat laatste is eigenlijk alleen maar handig op Spitsbergen, Groenland en de Zuidpool.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jans

_





 Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Rieske


Mag je met een houten plaat en een X30D truss dus de CCS4-602 couplers gebruiken ? Blijft dat wel goed vast zitten met alleen een M12 bout ? Lijkt me dat het gemakkelijk los kan trillen.



_

Samen met een carrosseriering en een veerring lijkt me dit opgelost.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ha die *jans* 
die carrosserieng zat er al een keertje bij,
nu dus twee?
en dan die boutkop met al die ringen eronder nog een keer 
in het hout vastgieten met een kunst-hars? 
Niet meer los te krijgen - zelfs niet met hulp van 
Bokito (gorilla in RotterdamZoo) 
of 
Brigitte (neushoorn in AntwerpenZoo) 
of
Arnold (bodybuilder-filmster-politicus in Californie).

----------


## rinus bakker

Enne ....
die vrijstaande totempalen ook maar niet 
achteraan op een outdoor 'bühne' zetten. 
Daar kan de wind via het zeildoek achter 
zorgen voor een "stoot" tegen zo'n (toch al excentrisch belaste) mast

YouTube - Jennifer Rostock - Bochum Total 2009 Unfall

----------


## jans

_





 Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door rinus bakker


Ha die jans



_



> _
> die carrosserieng zat er al een keertje bij,
> nu dus twee?
> en dan die boutkop met al die ringen eronder nog een keer 
> in het hout vastgieten met een kunst-hars? 
> Niet meer los te krijgen - zelfs niet met hulp van 
> Bokito (gorilla in RotterdamZoo) 
> of 
> Brigitte (neushoorn in AntwerpenZoo) 
> ...





Rinus,

Ik denk dat jij wel bedoeld wat ik begrijp.

----------


## dj-vince

Wanneer ik bij de locale metaalsnijder 2 platen van ijzer, afmeting: 60x 60 cm en  8mm dik laat snijden, zet hier koppelingen op voor prolyte, zou dit dan stevig genoeg zijn om een Brug van 2, meter hoog en 3 tot 5  meter breed te houden?

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) Wanneer ik bij de locale metaalsnijder 2 platen van ijzer, 
> 2) afmeting: 60x 60 cm en 8mm dik laat snijden, 
> 3) zet hier koppelingen op voor Prolyte, 
> 4) zou dit dan stevig genoeg zijn om een Brug van 2meter hoog 
> 5) en 3 tot 5 meter breed te houden?



1) IJzer? Zeg maar 'staal'.
2) 60x60cm - dat is niet al te groot wanneer je het vergelijkt met een outriggerbasis van een (forse) wind-up of lifter.... [die zijn al gauw 150x150cm tot 240x240cm]
3) ladder? driehoek? vierkant? 30-er? 40-er?
4) stevig = sterk? stabiel? 
Dat hangt mede af van de ondergrond, maar een baseplate zoals jij beschrijft kan op een betonnen ondergrond al gauw een Tiger, T-34 of klein Abrahams-tankje (50-70ton) aan...
(van dat trussje ertussenin weet ik het niet 1-2-3)
2m hoog is wel goed mikken om het zwaartepunt van die tank precies boven midden van de truss en baseplate te houden....
5) ladder? driehoek? vierkant???? enz ?
en ga je dan ook hoekstukken gebruiken?
Dat helpt wel wat voor de stabiliteit in zijwaartse richting, maar niet echt voor die naar voren of naar achteren....

----------


## dj-vince

hallo,

het idee is om het volgende voorbeeld temaken zegmaar:

met dan dus 2 2 meter stukken ertussen, en op poten van 2 meter dus macximaal ,25 bij 5 meter.
de truss die ik gebruik is prolyte x30d. zou dit stabiel genoeg zijn om wat parren, lichteffecten en in de toekomst misschien wat scannertjes of een paar movingheadjes??

----------


## RenéE

Ai, dit vind ik dus een enge constructie. Alles aan de voorste ligger en het dan zelfs nog aandurven om nog even 2 flatscreens vóór die voorste ligger te hangen. Het zal me niet verbazen als dit maar een klein zetje hoeft te hebben.

Je kunt het ook anders zien: Je zet je luidspreker toch ook niet op een ingekakt statief neer? Waarom een grotere contructie die waarschijnlijk zwaarder is en ook nog eens meer mensen zal kunnen verwonden dan wel op zo'n klein vloeroppervlak?

Een paar fatsoenlijke 1m*1m baseplates zou al een stuk netter staan.

----------


## dj-vince

idd, dit plaatje is wat dat betreft niet een heel goed voorbeeld. maar qua brug wil ik hetzelfde princiepe. 1x1 word voor mij ook heel lastig met vervoeren, dus niet echt een optie. ook komen er bij mij geen tv's aan, als dat zo word is dat allen op een staand stuk truss dus niet met zo'n brug. aan mij truss komen 4-6 led parren, 4 stand alone effecten en in de toekomst een paar scannertjes en misschien een movingheadje. ook ben ik van plan om wat dingen zoals me versterkers op de voetplaat te zetten, voor wat gewicht. zou dit wel gaan?

----------


## jurjen_barel

> 1x1 word voor mij ook heel lastig met vervoeren, dus niet echt een optie.



Dan geen floorplates. De floorplates die je in de foto laat zien, zijn bedoeld voor de poten van een carré. 

Ik kan het zo snel niet terugvinden (het grootste deel van mijn boeken ligt nog in Nederland), maar ik kan me herinneren dat een 'outrig' (of de afstand van de truss tot uiteinde baseplate in dit geval) minimaal 1:5 tot de hoogte moet zijn.

Kortom: wil je 2 meter hoog met je truss (er vanuit gaande dat alles recht onder de truss hangt en geen extra zijwaardse krachten), moet je 2/5 = 40cm outrig hebben.
Met 30cm truss erbij dus: 2x 40 + 30 = 110cm brede baseplate.

Nu hoop ik dat een andere rigger mijn verhouding wil controleren, want ik ben er niet 100% zeker van.

----------


## dj-vince

oke, maar als ik een aantal zware gewichtop die baseplate zet moet dit met mijn kleine gewicht toch wel gaan??

----------


## jurjen_barel

> oke, maar als ik een aantal zware *contra*gewichten op die baseplate zet moet dit met mijn kleine *oppervlak* toch wel gaan??



Ik naam aan dat je dit bedoelt?

Het is een kwestie van rekenen hoe groot het contragewicht moet zijn. Hoe breder de baseplate, hoe minder contragewicht je nodig hebt (moment = kracht x arm).

Sowieso zou ik dan een manier vinden om die contragewichten aan de plaat te kunnen bevestigen. Als alles gaat schuiven, heb je er nog geen klap aan.

Met een baseplate van 60 bij 60 kom je (denk ik) sowieso niet zo ver.

----------


## dj-vince

contra gewichten heb je goed, maar waar jij oppervlak heb bedoelde ik het gewicht van mijn brug :Wink:  er komt niks zwaars in te hangen. heb natuurkunde, dus kracht keer arm is bekent. maar als ik bijvoorbeeld mijn versterker case, welke ene kilo tje of 50 zal wegen, eventueel met een steel vastzet tegen me truss op de plaat, dan heb ik toch al veel opgevangen?? daarnaast wegen die platen zelf ook wel wat, en misschien tafel poot erop ofzo?? en zou zoo plaat volgens julli wel genoeg  zijn om alleen een 2 meter stuk met een ledpar of headje ofzo neer te zetten??

----------


## RenéE

Versterkerrackje, dat is dan nog maar 1 van de 4 kanten (beide baseplates voor en achter) waar je een contragewicht op zou moeten zetten.

En mijn gevoel erbij is dat zoiets goed gaat totdat het versterkerrackje een keer noodgedwongen op een andere plek moet staan of als er een keer alleen een lichtsetje wordt weggezet.

Tenslotte nog: Je bent op deze manier niet flexibel met je hoogtes en je kunt je afvragen of dat wel handig is voor een drive-in. Want laten we eerlijk zijn, als je licht op 2m hoogte hangt of zelfs nog lager dan is dat aan de lage kant. Dat zou ik dus alleen in gevallen doen waar je dankzij het plafond gewoon niet hoger kan.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ga je met contragewichten in de weer, dan zou ik voor een partij kluiten gaan. Uiteraard gaat dit er niet uit zien.

Mijn dringend advies is om grotere baseplates te nemen. Kwestie van een aanhanger achter de auto of een meubelbakje en je kan het meenemen. Heb je wel eens baseplates van 1,20 x 1,20 in je handen gehad? Als je je rug niet wilt breken, doe je dat met 2 man. Een rek met een stuk of 5 van die plates en dan wordt het flink huffen om dat nog vooruit te duwen op een tapijtvloertje. Ramps mag je vergeten. Per stuk met de hand de bak in changeren of met een kleplift (die gaat ineens heel hard kreunen bij dat gewicht).

Wat is er trouwens mis met 2 goede windupstatieven?

----------


## dj-vince

ik snap jullie punt, maar het volgende:

groter baseplaat, nogmaals, gaan ij niet lukken ivm de maat. het is makkelijk zeggen ff een aanhanger achter je auto, maar als het zo makkelijk was had ik dat allang gedaan. die kosten zijn voor mij nog te hoog, moet dan ook trekhaak montage betalen.

en met 2 windup statieven is niks mis, maar ik zelf vind zon brug mooier. wel wil ik in de toekomst ook nog 2 wind upjes kopen, om ook zon brug neer te kunnen zetten.

maar nogmaals, met zulke redelijk grote base plates moet het toch eignlijk wel goed komen, zeker met wat gewicht erop. de koppelingen die ik trouwens voor mijn truss heb zijn die met 12 mm offset, waardoor ik eventueel nog een extra plaat tussen de trussen en de bodem plaat zou kunnen doen, mocht het niet genoeg zijn. misschien dan zelfs een loden plaat? en wat ik zeg met versterker rekje vast er tegen aan gaat goedkomen, en als ie een keer ergens anders moet zorg ik dat ik een ander gewicht heb. dan moet het wel gaan toch?

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik kan je niet tegenhouden. Zelf vind ik het niet kunnen om een truss met hobby-maatregelen enigszins te zekeren. Bedenk wel: als het toch misgaat (persoonlijk letsel), ben je tot na je pensioen (en dat duurt lang voor een 16-jarige) bezig om schadevergoeding te betalen, want je hebt geen poot om op te staan.

----------


## moderator

Een gewaarschuwd mens....
Een zelstoot zich in het algemeen...

Zalig zijn de onwetenden...

kan slechts in tegelteksten advies geven.

Samenvattend: steek je je kop in het zand, of doe je iets met de adviezen die worden gegeven.
Alles kan, maar ook alles heeft gevolgen.

Ga eerst eens uitrekenen wat er aan kracht op de koppelingen komt te staan, kijk dan wat je zwakke schakels zijn en kom vervolgens met verdiepingsvragen!

----------


## rinus bakker

Wil je niet met *klein maar zwaar* in de weer, 
dan wordt het vanzelf _groter maar lichter_:
In plaats van de baseplate kun je een 2-tal stalen kokerbuizen
(pakweg 50x50x3mm) van voor naar achter over de vloer leggen.
Laten we zeggen 1 a 1,2m lang (0,5 a 0,6 naar voor en naar achter).
Die noemen wegen dan 'outriggers'.
En die wegen een 5 kilo of daaromtrent.
Daarop moeten dan wel weer jouw halve conische koppelingen komen.
(en de beroemde bierviltjes eronder om de vloerongelijkheid te compenseren).
En het zijn natuurlijk wel weer irri struikelobjecten!
Ander idee:
8-10mm dikke stalen plaat, maar niet veel breder dan de truss: 
dan heb je dus een asymmetrische baseplate van ong. 1m x 0,4m. 
Lichter, iets minder sterk, maar wel nog een redelijke stabiliteit 
als je die 'goalpost' set opbouwt.

Voor een enkele mast ('totempaal') gaat deze (baseplate)vlieger 
dan natuurlijk niet meer op.

----------


## dj-vince

het gewicht wat er ongeveer aan die brug komt te hangen, is 40- max 50 kilo. dit is incl. kabels en dergelijke. ook dit is teveel voor mijn oplossing?? toch snap ik het niet helemaal. ik ken een proffesioneel bedrijf, die met 60x60 baseplates van 30 kilo pilaren maakt van 4 meter hoog met een effect erop. ik snap dan ook niet helemaalwaarom mijn brug niet zou kunnen...

----------


## Rieske

Je wil het maar niet snappen hè  :Mad:

----------


## rinus bakker

> .....  ik  heb natuurkunde, dus kracht keer arm is bekent....



en dat je dat dan "hebt" zegt niks, als je wel doorgaat met _melken_.  :Frown: 
Dat verbaast mij dan weer wel.
Dat je "iets hebt", en dat het 'bekend is", zegt kennelijk niet zoveel over dat je iets ook echt begrijpt.

Als een ander op de rand van een afgrond gaat staan....  :Cool: 
doe jij dat dan ook dus maar?  :EEK!: 

En als je zoveel vertrouwen had in de aanpak van dat 'andere lichtbedrijf' dan zou je er niet in dit topic over zijn begonnen. 
Maar zodra de opmerkingen daarover dan beginnen binnen te rollen, 
of suggesties voor een oplossing voor jou worden aangedragen, 
wil je die weer niet horen...   :Confused:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Zoek de onderstaande begrippen verder zelf maar op:
*- sterkte*
*- stabiliteit*
*- veiligheid*
_- stevigheid_  :Confused: 
en misschien dan ook maar meteen:
_- koppigheid,_ 
en/of
_- luiheid ?_
_- lamlendigheid ?_ 



Ik wilde graag weten wie de baseplates zelf maakt/gemaakt heeft 
en waarom....
Dat was de strekking van het originele topic.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> het gewicht wat er ongeveer aan die brug komt te hangen, is 40- max 50 kilo. dit is incl. kabels en dergelijke. ook dit is teveel voor mijn oplossing?? toch snap ik het niet helemaal. ik ken een proffesioneel bedrijf, die met 60x60 baseplates van 30 kilo pilaren maakt van 4 meter hoog met een effect erop. ik snap dan ook niet helemaalwaarom mijn brug niet zou kunnen...



Wat een ander doet wil nog niet betekenen dat het een juiste oplossing is.

Het gaat ook niet zozeer om wat je in je truss hangt, het gaat erom dat je soms een zijdelingse kracht te verduren krijgt (dronken persoon, wild dansen, spelende kinderen) en dan gaat die trussbrug van je zonder moeite om. Hoe groter de baseplate, hoe moeilijker dit is. Ook instabiele vloeren spelen een rol.

Als je denkt dat dat professionele bedrijf (al hoewel ik meerdere bedrijven ken die onterecht zo betiteld worden) juist heeft gehandeld: bel ze op en vraag of ze je de berekeningen uit willen leggen, of anders de veiligheidsvoorzieningen. Of wellicht beter: volg een cursus en lees je in over regels, richtlijnen, normen en waarden die rigging tot een vak maken dat iets gecompliceerder is dan kijken naar wat andere bedrijven doen.

----------


## moderator

Jurjen,

Ik heb de laatste reactie van DJ Vince verijwderd, hij vond het niet prettig dat hem werd duidelijk gemaakt dat hij natuurkunde niet selectief is.
Jouw advies is juist, maar de boodschap komt niet over.

Denk dat we dan het beste maar het originele onderwerp kunnen volgen en deze spin-off kunnen laten voor wat het is.

----------


## dj-vince

@moderator,
sorry hoor, maar ook jou handelen vind ik niet echt onpartijdig en ook niet echt normaal over mij pratende in je reactie. maar nogmaals ik ben er klaar mee, als jullie zo met mensen om willen gaan, moeten jullie dat vooral doen. de boodschap komt nogmaals prima over, alleen zijn dei oplossingen geen oplossing voor mij. en volgens mij komt die boodschap niet bij jullie over.

----------


## moderator

Onpartijdig ben ik niet inderdaad, ik kom 100% op voor het forumbelang daar waar dit nodig is!

We gaan in dit onderwerp verder met de vraag:
Wie heeft er ervaring met zelfgemaakte baseplates, en wil die ervaring in het onderwerp delen.

met dank.

----------


## Gast1401081

> hallo,
> 
> het idee is om het volgende voorbeeld temaken zegmaar:
> 
> met dan dus 2 2 meter stukken ertussen, en op poten van 2 meter dus macximaal ,25 bij 5 meter.
> de truss die ik gebruik is prolyte x30d. zou dit stabiel genoeg zijn om wat parren, lichteffecten en in de toekomst misschien wat scannertjes of een paar movingheadjes??



denk ff hard op mee..

feestje, lekker dansen, er wordt wat geduwd, er valt iemand tegen je truss aan, en diegene drukt de truss omver. 

schadepostje : toch gauw een paar kapotte lampen, defecte lcd's / plasma's, en enkele deukjes in kinderkopjes.. ( zie leeuwarden verhaal) ..

Kortom : of je gaat schoren, ( een zijpoot erachter zetten die de beweging van voor naar achter en vv voorkomt) , of je gooit een baseplate met een ballast erop die die beweging voorkomt. 

Ik ben bijna 140 kg zwaar, en bijna 2 meter lang, dus dan kun je met kracht en arm de massa uitrekenen van je baseplate. 

140kg op 2 m  = 280 kg op 1 meter. Dus zul je op 1 cm hoogte 28.000 kg moeten zetten. 10 cm outrig maakt dan nog steeds 2800 kg lood. 

Toch maar ff sparen voor die trekhaak?

----------


## Gast1401081

ofwel : baseplates zijn alleen bedoeld om je truss rechtop te zetten, zodat de truss niet in je vloer wegzakt. Bij 4 poten of meer ( carrétje, box etc) zal de constructie zichzelf zekeren, alhoewel ik ook dan graag wat vakwerk / schoren zie.

maar de baseplate als anti-tuimelaar kan alleen met Stelcon platen :>> , en dan nog is het maar de vraag wat er het eerste gaat.

----------


## rinus bakker

Foute oplossing *Mac*....  die zijn te groot en zwaar voor *dj vince*

Wat hij echt nodig heeft is die nieuwe _Newton-negatieve_ plaat:
eentje die de lokale zwaartekracht volledig opheft.
Of de _stabillusie_ platen, maar daarvan accepteren de 
VeiligheidsInspecties en de verzekeraars het gebruik weer niet. 

Wel lekker groot, dik en zwaar,
alleen ik zie ze nooit binnen gebruikt onder een enkele mast of goalpost.
Wel buiten onder de towers van een outdoordak....

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Wat hij echt nodig heeft is die nieuwe _Newton-negatieve_ plaat:
> eentje die de lokale zwaartekracht volledig opheft.



vermoet dat volstaan kan worden met een lading heliumballonnen boven aan de constructie. Daarmee verlaag je het zwaartepunt en gaat de constructie zich als een zelfoprichtend waggelmannetje gedragen.

(en aangezien ik toch flink off topic ben: wordt een gasfles lichter naarmate je er meer helium in pompt?)

On-topic: ik heb wel een baseplates gemaakt voor een truss-brug (3m hoog, 6 meter overspanning met daarin 20 par-16's. Bestond uit platen hechthout 40mm van 1 x 1 meter met rubber doppen eronder, conische koppelingen erdoorheen gebout en halfcouplers aan 2 zijkanten. Met die halfcouplers kon ik 2 of 3 meter lange buizen (50mm steigerpijp) in de makkelijke-val-richting van de brug bevestigen zodat ik met mijn 94 kilo als een aap erin kon slingeren zonder dat ie om ging. Was mischien overkill, maar voelde behoorlijk safe.

----------


## mhsounds

Ga er maar vanuit dat er hier advies word gegeven door mensen die je het uit kunnen leggen maar er zouden daar heel veel berekeningen bij komen...

Of volg eens een cursus bij het ARGH en dan nog veel meer ervaring opdoen en nog meer cursussen, misschien zie je het dan in.

Er is hier een hoop ervaring aanwezig die dit jou afraad niet om jou te pesten maar voor de veiligheid van je eigen en anderen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Een paar fatsoenlijke 1m*1m baseplates zou al een stuk netter staan.



Deze plates zijn ook verdomd klein, ik vraag me af of het wel BASE plates genoemd kunnen worden en geen end-plates.  :Wink: 

Ik wil voor een feestje over een kleine 2 weken een goalpost-constructie maken van 2m hoog, met 1,20x1,20 baseplates van 50kg elk. Breedte wordt 4m, truss is Prolyte X30D triangle.

Er komt een Wizardje, twee T4's en een paar LED-fixtures in te hangen, dus geen enorme gewichten, maar ik wil er wel even zeker van zijn dat het met geen (redelijke) mogelijkheid omver kan kiepen.

Anders is het altijd nog een optie om een 90+down erin te hangen en de boel in een hoek te parkeren.

----------


## DeejayTim

En dan kun je wel allerlij theoretische berekeningen maken, maar de praktijk is toch echt het belangrijkst, bij dit geval. Ik vermeld hierbij dat ik contragewichten heb van zo'n 50 kilo p.s. die ik gebruik op precies dezelfde baseplates als van DJ-Vince, en dat gaat prima. Het materiaal kan dit prima aan (8mm dik verzwaard ijzer). En ja, het voldoet wellicht niet aan regeltje zus, regeltje zo wat betreft rigging, maar je moet eens weten hoeveel bedrijven (en dus ook professionals) er zijn die 60*60 platen gebruiken en daarop een brug van 5*3meter X30D truss opzetten (en geen apex-down), en dat met behoorlijk wat lampen volhangen.                  En dat kan dus bij de meeste hobby drive-in shows prima. Ik ken er een stuk of 5, waarvan 3 ook zo'n oplossing hebben en daar hebben zij nog nooit enig probleem mee gehad.

----------


## dj-vince

nou sorry hoor, maar het moet niet gekker worden, dat zelfs die reactie word verwijderd :Frown:

----------


## DeejayTim

> nou sorry hoor, maar het moet niet gekker worden, dat zelfs die reactie word verwijderd



En mijn onderstaande reacie wordt aangepast, terwijl datgene wel degelijk vann belang is op dit forum (in een echte discussie mag een deelnemend lid ook zijn inbreng doen over hoe er tegen elkaar gereageerd dient te worden..), maar daar heb ik ht al genoeg over gehad. Aber, nu weer ff wat on-topic: heeft iemand nog wat meer praktijkervaringen met soortgelijke opstellingen?

----------


## rinus bakker

> a] En dan kun je wel allerlij theoretische berekeningen maken, maar de praktijk is toch echt het belangrijkst, bij dit geval. 
> 
> b] Ik vermeld hierbij dat ik contragewichten heb van zo'n 50 kilo p.s. die ik gebruik op precies dezelfde baseplates als van DJ-Vince, en dat gaat prima. 
> 
> c] Het materiaal kan dit prima aan (8mm dik verzwaard ijzer). 
> 
> d] En ja, het voldoet wellicht niet aan regeltje zus, regeltje zo wat betreft rigging, maar je moet eens weten hoeveel bedrijven (en dus ook professionals) er zijn die 60*60 platen gebruiken en daarop een brug van 5*3meter X30D truss opzetten (en geen apex-down), en dat met behoorlijk wat lampen volhangen. 
> e] En dat kan dus bij de meeste hobby drive-in shows prima. Ik ken er een stuk of 5, waarvan 3 ook zo'n oplossing hebben en daar hebben zij nog nooit enig probleem mee gehad.



a+b+d) 
Die berekeningen worden formeel verlangd door de diensten die toezien op veiligheid. En dat doen ze (in principe) niet om ons te pesten, maar om ons te beschermen tegen wat "al te praktisch" opererende types.
Als het om voedsel, verkeer of medicijnen gaat zijn er vaak minder bezwaren tegen berekeningen of onderzoek. 
Kun je met _op papier vastgelegde_ resultaten aantonen dat jouw systeem sterk en stabiel blijft met bepaalde verhoudingen van 
-> baseplate: grootte,
-> truss: doosrnede orientatie (apex-richting) 
-> ballast: hoeveelheid, plaats en borging 
-> brug: hoogte + breedte (overspanning)  
-> belasting: plaats en hoeveelheid op de brug en de staanders,

dan zal de inspecteur alleen nog willen weten wanneer het dan wel misgaat?
bij welke van de wijzigingen in bovenstaande variabelen die sterkte of stabiliteit en NIET meer is? 
Kortom welke veiligheid (factor) er in jouw systeem zit. 
Als het erop aan komt zul je moeten kunnen aantoenen dat je voldoet aan DE REGELTJES voor Bouwveiligheid. 
Je gaat voorbij aan het feit dat die rergeltjes (hopelijk) ook gecontroleerd zijn voor jouw eigen huis en de lokatie waar je de show hebt opgebouwd.....

Vrijwel niemand (?) gaat met een auto rijden als hij weet dat 
- de remmen bij te hard intrappen weigeren, of 
- het stuur bij abrupt draaien betekent dat het los zal schieten.  

c) Verzwaard ijzer? (staal!) heeft maar een soortelijk gewicht: ~7,8 kg/dm^3.
"Verzwaard" ken ik wel bij isotopen van water of uranium.
Maar verzwaard staal? Je bedoelt gewoon "dik" staal. Maar zelfs dat is relatief. Want wat wij "dik" noemen (> 5mm) is voor scheepsbouwers dun! 
En voor druk- of pantserplaatverwerkers (duikboten of tanks) is ons spul zo ongeveer blik.  :EEK!:  

e) We doen elkaar (zonder zelf na te denken) net zolang na, tot er bij de eerste wat misgaat. 
En dan doen we daarna snel een ander na?  :Big Grin:  
Zonder weer verder na te denken?
Dat lijkt op iets dat ik als "gokken" omschrijf.
Dus we hebben puur mazzel dat de fabrikant van jouw busje (regels!) of 
jouw spots, amps, dimmers enz. (regels!) dat niet mochten.  :Confused:

----------


## DeejayTim

Wanneer ik draai, gaat er niet een of andere pik vragen van "Is dit wel veilig?". En ja, de krachten bevinden zich naar beneden. En ja, ik heb aan die ijzerboer gevraagd of dit mogelijk is (gewicht, krachten, ballast) met dit
materiaal, en dat is mogelijk. 
Daarnaast test ik altijd alles op stabiliteit en andere veiligheidsfactoren. Daarnaast durf ik te zeggen dat 9 van de 10 drive-in shows op dit forum het niet doet volgens de officiele richtljnen en de 
risicofactor in de meeste gevallen nihiel is (en aan mijn brug komt een last <50 kG te hangen). Daarnaast voldoe ik met mijn show niet aan
een CE-keurmerk, waaraan fabrikanten wel moeten voldoen, omdat dit over een hogere risicofactor gaat (kans op electrische schok, bijvoorbeeld) :Wink:  EN ik vermeld even dat ik nog extra truss gebruik als "poten" (6-wegs hoek onderaan de trusspilaren, met per kant nog
eens 75 cm driehoektruss eraan met het grootste vlak op de grond
).





> Vrijwel niemand (?) gaat met een auto rijden als hij weet dat 
> - de remmen bij te hard intrappen weigeren, of 
> - het stuur bij abrupt draaien betekent dat het los zal schieten.



 Had ik het over auto's? Nee, totaal ander verhaal en geen vergelijkbaar voorbeeld, Rinus. Er bestaat ook _verkeersveiligheid_, wat nog meer risico's meebrengt en waarmee jij en ik dagelijks mee te maken hebben, heeft niks met desbetreffend topic te maken.






> Verzwaard ijzer? (staal!) heeft maar een soortelijk gewicht: ~7,8 kg/dm^3.
> "Verzwaard" ken ik wel bij isotopen van water of uranium.
> Maar verzwaard staal? Je bedoelt gewoon "dik" staal. Maar zelfs dat is relatief. Want wat wij "dik" noemen (> 5mm) is voor scheepsbouwers dun! 
> En voor druk- of pantserplaatverwerkers (duikboten of tanks) is ons spul zo ongeveer blik.



 Wat bedoel je hiermee (los van die relatieve dichtheid)? Is ook een totaal andere branche. Daarnaast hebben we het hier niet over staal, anders had ik dit er wel meteen bijgezet  :Wink: .






> We doen elkaar (zonder zelf na te denken) net zolang na, tot er bij de eerste wat misgaat. 
> En dan doen we daarna snel een ander na?  
> Zonder weer verder na te denken?
> Dat lijkt op iets dat ik als "gokken" omschrijf.
> Dus we hebben puur mazzel dat de fabrikant van jouw busje (regels!) of 
> jouw spots, amps, dimmers enz. (regels!) dat niet mochten.



Over 'elkaar na doen' bij mensen: is "apengedrag", weet ik. Maar zal dat niet een sociale/budgetvriendelijke/ergonomische reden zijn in dit verhaal, wanneer we het over een vrij simpele truss-opstelling hebben waar relatief weinig aan hangt? Ik denk van wel, aangezien bij hetgeen wat ik, en velen anderen (ken er zo 10 van) "na doen", het goed zit. Dat kun je dan wel stellen namelijk.
Over 'elkaar na doen' bij producten en fabrikanten: er bestaat ook nog een OEM regeling en gebrek aan eigen ontwerp/design  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

Thank you for this massively clear exposure.
"Your honour: I'll rest my case"

----------


## DeejayTim

> Thank you for this massively clear exposure.
> "Your honour: I'll rest my case"



Bijna.. -_-

Er zijn 2 opties: 
- Of je koopt peperdure baseplates van €600 p.s, en je keurt het om het jaar op veiligheid. 
- Of je maakt zelf baseplates met wellicht wat meer risico. 
Voor mij is de "officiele weg", die jij (al dan niet dagelijks) doet geen optie. Is te duur en ik maak op die manier teveel kosten, waarvan ik mij afvraag of deze wel volledig nut bedragen. Bedankt voor je advies, Rinus, maar dat werkt voor de meeste "doorsnee" klusjes anders. Vandaar dat ik vanuit het praktisch oogpunt werk (wat iets meer risico bedraagt). Dat jou manier van riggen het meest veiligst is, sluit ik niet uit. 


Durf risico's te nemen in het leven, het leven is al een en al risico (tot het mis gaat, zou je zeggen; maar dat is het risico en dat is in dit geval klein)  :Wink:

----------


## dj-vince

nou sorry hoor, ik vind dit echt niet normaal meer. zelfs je mening word verwijderd.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Durf risico's te nemen in het leven, het leven is al een en al risico (tot het mis gaat, zou je zeggen; maar dat is het risico en dat is in dit geval klein)



risico's horen erbij, dat klopt. Maar het is aan jou (als leverancier/gebruiker/fabrikant) om het risico te minimaliseren.

Daarnaast: als je ervoor kiest het risico te nemen én het gaat mis, dan kom je niet weg met "tja, dat was het risico. Foutje bedankt".

Mocht je brug omlazeren en hij raakt iemand vol op de kop dan kun je de rest van je leven dokken.

Past veilig werken niet binnen je budget, dan zul je het budget moeten verhogen, of minder leveren, maar zeker niet bezuinigen op veiligheid.

Je bezuinigd toch ook niet je contactdozen weg? Met wat draad om pennen van de stekers gewikkeld werkt het toch ook... En als er niemand in de buurt komt is het best veilig. In ieder geval een aanvaardbaar risco. Heb het zelf geprobeerd, het werkt prima.

----------


## DeejayTim

> En als er niemand in de buurt komt is het best veilig. In ieder geval een aanvaardbaar risco. Heb het zelf geprobeerd, het werkt prima.



Zo ook met de opstelling waar ik het over heb (met aan de achterkant evt. contra's). Zelfs als er iemand in de buurt komt  :Wink:  Dat risico valt binnen de 'gangbare normen', dat wil zeggen erg klein.





> Je bezuinigd toch ook niet je contactdozen weg? Met wat draad om pennen van de stekers gewikkeld werkt het toch ook... En als er niemand in de buurt komt is het best veilig. In ieder geval een aanvaardbaar risco. Heb het zelf geprobeerd, het werkt prima.



 Ik bezuinig inderdaad niet daarop. Het risico dat iemand zich electroqueteert is groter, dan wanneer er een lichtbrug omvalt die praktisch goed is getest.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Zo ook met de opstelling waar ik het over heb (met aan de achterkant evt. contra's). Zelfs als er iemand in de buurt komt  Dat risico valt binnen de 'gangbare normen', dat wil zeggen erg klein.
> 
>  Ik bezuinig inderdaad niet daarop. Het risico dat iemand zich electroqueteert is groter, dan wanneer er een lichtbrug omvalt die praktisch goed is getest.



Je wilt het gewoon niet snappen.

----------


## DeejayTim

> Je wilt het gewoon niet snappen.



Leg me dan fatsoenlijk uit waarom jij denkt dat je gelijk hebt.

De gevolgen van een lichtbrug die omvalt hoef je me niet uit te leggen, die zie ik zelf ruimschoots in  :Wink:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Wanneer ik draai, gaat er niet een of andere pik vragen van "Is dit wel veilig?".



Want ze hebben de waanillusie dat ze een vakman hebben ingehuurd.





> En ja, de krachten bevinden zich naar beneden.



Alleen de zwaartekracht!





> En ja, ik heb aan die ijzerboer gevraagd of dit mogelijk is (gewicht, krachten, ballast) met dit materiaal, en dat is mogelijk.



Een ijzerboer is geen rigger, waarschijnlijk ook geen machanicus.





> Daarnaast test ik altijd alles op stabiliteit en andere veiligheidsfactoren.



Heb je een testrapport?





> Daarnaast durf ik te zeggen dat 9 van de 10 drive-in shows op dit forum het niet doet volgens de officiele richtljnen en de risicofactor in de meeste gevallen nihiel is (en aan mijn brug komt een last <50 kG te hangen).



Dat een ander de regels aan zijn laars lapt, betekent nog niet dat jij een vrijbrief hebt om hetzelfde te doen!! <50kg zegt niets. Als ik mijn telefoon van 200 gram uit het dak van een sportpaleis of stadion uit mijn handen laat vallen en deze belandt op iemands hoofd (geen helm), dan is diegene hoogstwaarschijnlijk DOOD. Massa/gewicht alleen zegt NIETS.





> Daarnaast voldoe ik met mijn show niet aan een CE-keurmerk, waaraan fabrikanten wel moeten voldoen, omdat dit over een hogere risicofactor gaat (kans op electrische schok, bijvoorbeeld)



Maar jij fabriceert je eigen baseplates, DUS hoor jij formeel ook een CE-keurmerk te halen.





> EN ik vermeld even dat ik nog extra truss gebruik als "poten" (6-wegs hoek onderaan de trusspilaren, met per kant nog eens 75 cm driehoektruss eraan met het grootste vlak op de grond).



Was op zich handig om erbij te vermelden.





> Had ik het over auto's? Nee, totaal ander verhaal en geen vergelijkbaar voorbeeld, Rinus. Er bestaat ook _verkeersveiligheid_, wat nog meer risico's meebrengt en waarmee jij en ik dagelijks mee te maken hebben, heeft niks met desbetreffend topic te maken.



Ik denk dat Rinus best wel weet waarmee hij dit kan vergelijken. Als jouw truss plat gaat, heb je ook nog steeds het risico dat je meer mensen dan jezelf ermee hebt.





> Wat bedoel je hiermee (los van die relatieve dichtheid)? Is ook een totaal andere branche. Daarnaast hebben we het hier niet over staal, anders had ik dit er wel meteen bijgezet.



Als jouw baseplate puur ijzer is, zou ik het meteen maar weggooien. Uiteraard hebben we het over staal. Als je al niet eens het verschil tussen de twee weet, zou ik eerst maar eens een middelbareschoolopleiding volgen!!





> Over 'elkaar na doen' bij mensen: is "apengedrag", weet ik. Maar zal dat niet een sociale/budgetvriendelijke/ergonomische reden zijn in dit verhaal, wanneer we het over een vrij simpele truss-opstelling hebben waar relatief weinig aan hangt? Ik denk van wel, aangezien bij hetgeen wat ik, en velen anderen (ken er zo 10 van) "na doen", het goed zit. Dat kun je dan wel stellen namelijk.
> Over 'elkaar na doen' bij producten en fabrikanten: er bestaat ook nog een OEM regeling en gebrek aan eigen ontwerp/design



Dit hele verhaal slaat natuurlijk weer als een tang op een varken. Je wilt dus zeggen dat als je geen geld hebt, je veiligheid totaal overboord kan gooien?

Van wat je zoal hebt beschreven getuigd van dat je in de verste verte nog geen benul hebt van waar je mee bezig bent. Zeker als beginneling proberen het beter te weten dan een rigging-deskundige, die al eerder in het vak zat dan dat jij in de luiers zat, lijkt me zeer onrealistisch (zeker als je het verschil tussen ijzer en staal niet eens weet).

Dat je met een paar pruts-cd-spelers van US Blaster voor de dag komt, moet je zelf weten. Als die het opgeven halverwege de avond, is het vooral sneu dat de muziek ophoudt. Met een stellage als deze, is de risicofactor een stuk groter. Mensen kunnen gewond raken, botbreuken oplopen, omdat je een paar euro wilt uitsparen, omdat jij op mysterieuze gronden hebt 'gevonden' dat het veilig genoeg zou zijn en omdat je zelfs te lui bent om ergens kennis van te nemen. Dat lijken mij genoeg punten om te titel "incompetent" mee te verdienen.

----------


## DeejayTim

> Want ze hebben de waanillusie dat ze een vakman hebben ingehuurd.
> 
> Alleen de zwaartekracht!
> 
> Een ijzerboer is geen rigger, waarschijnlijk ook geen machanicus.
> 
> Heb je een testrapport?
> 
> Dat een ander de regels aan zijn laars lapt, betekent nog niet dat jij een vrijbrief hebt om hetzelfde te doen!! <50kg zegt niets. Als ik mijn telefoon van 200 gram uit het dak van een sportpaleis of stadion uit mijn handen laat vallen en deze belandt op iemands hoofd (geen helm), dan is diegene hoogstwaarschijnlijk DOOD. Massa/gewicht alleen zegt NIETS.
> ...



Leuk voor je dat Rinus het vak 'rigger' langer doet dan ik leef. Erg jammer dat jij mensen afkraakt, dat doe ik zelfs niet. Valt me nou tegen van een volwassene.





> Dat je met een paar pruts-cd-spelers van US Blaster voor de dag komt, moet je zelf weten. Als die het opgeven halverwege de avond, is het vooral sneu dat de muziek ophoudt.



 Waar verneem jij uit dat ik US-Blaster heb, of zie jij waanillusies voor je? Ik gebruik namelijk geen budget-spul.





> Met een stellage als deze, is de risicofactor een stuk groter.



Sluit ik niet uit, maar er bestaat ook nog een zoutvat  :Wink: 





> Van wat je zoal hebt beschreven getuigd van dat je in de verste verte nog geen benul hebt van waar je mee bezig bent.



Ik dacht het wel, daarnaast loop ik stage bij een gecertificeerd licht/geluid verhuurbedrijf.





> Een ijzerboer is geen rigger, waarschijnlijk ook geen machanicus.



Maar heeft wel verstand van de dichtheid en degelijkheid in materiaal  :Wink: 





> ...omdat jij op mysterieuze gronden hebt 'gevonden' dat het veilig genoeg zou zijn en omdat je zelfs te lui bent om ergens kennis van te nemen.



Je moet wel degelijk kijken naar mogelijkheden en zelf alternatieven kunnen verzinnen, ik zit tenslotte niet voor niets op dit forum.





> Want ze hebben de waanillusie dat ze een vakman hebben ingehuurd.



De meesten weten dondersgoed het verschil tussen een pro en een semi-pro bedrijf (zoals ik), en de daarbij behorende risico's (als die er zijn, in dit geval niet, omdat dit hier over een kleine trussopstelling gaat die 2 meter hoog is).





> Maar jij fabriceert je eigen baseplates, DUS hoor jij formeel ook een CE-keurmerk te halen.



Voor eigen gebruik niet. Wel voor fabrikage aan derden.





> Zeker als beginneling proberen het beter te weten dan een rigging-deskundige, die al eerder in het vak zat dan dat jij in de luiers zat, lijkt me zeer onrealistisch (zeker als je het verschil tussen ijzer en staal niet eens weet).



Ik probeer het niet 'beter te weten', ik stel alleen een feit aan de kaak dat je niet altijd plat van berekeningen dient uit te gaan. 




> Als jouw baseplate puur ijzer is, zou ik het meteen maar weggooien. Uiteraard hebben we het over staal. Als je al niet eens het verschil tussen de twee weet, zou ik eerst maar eens een middelbareschoolopleiding volgen!!



Nou, is dat toevallig, laat het zo zijn dat ik op een middelbare school zit :Wink:  Bedankt voor je "advies" (not.. -_-)





> ..omdat je een paar euro wilt uitsparen



Een 'paar euro'? Zelfs jij die theatertechnicus is en een gemiddeld inkomen heeft, zou zich maandelijks dit niet kunnen veroorloven (hebbend over +/- 1500 euro).

Mvg,

----------


## dj-vince

luister:

ik snap dat bijv een rinus, die inderdaad al in eht vak zat toen ik nog in de luiers zat, zegt van joh, officieel, volgens de richtlijnen waarmee wij podia bouwen van tientallen meters groot en hoog, is dit niet goed en klopt het niet. prima, maar dat is ook niet waar wij hier mee bezig zijn. wij zetten een drive in showtje neer, met een paar meter truss. 
zoals tim ook al aangeeft, zijn sommige dingen niet haal baar voor ons, ik noem een paar voorbeelden:

baseplates van 120 bij 120
baseplates van 100< kilo
base plates van 500< euro ps.

ik snap dat als je weet ik veel wat voor een brug neer zet voor een tv show, dit nodig is. en ook haalbaar. maar voor ons drive in dj's, die onze spullen net in onze auto krijgen, is dit gewoon weg niet haalbaar. en het lijkt erop dat jullie dit niet in willen zien!!

wat tim ook zecht, wij zullen op locatie er alles aan doen het zo goed mogenlijk neer te zetten.
ik zet bijvoorbeeld mij versterker cases a 50-60 kilo op de base plate. 
ik probeer de brug zoveel mogelijk achter of boven mijzelf te zetten.
als het mogelijk is , maar ik met een spanband de truss vast aan een haak of oog, of om een kozijn ofzo. op die manier proberen wij, met de spullen die wij hebben en kunnen hebben, een zo mooi en goed mogelijk iets neer te zetten. roeien met de riemen die je hebt.

ik snap ook best, wil je het het beste doen, moet je baseplates van 800 euro, 120 kilo en 120 bij 120 cm kopen. maar voor dat geld van 2 base plates, kan ik een carre kopen! denken jullie nou echt, dat veel mensen die hun eerste truss kopen, het kunnen betalen om 2 baseplates te kopen, die qua kosten evenduur zijn als de hele brug met eventueel effecten??
je gaat dan de baten en de kosten tegen elkaar afwegen, en ik hoop dat als jullie vannuit ons standpunt kijken, jullie dit begrijpen.

(dit komt er netjes uit toch, zonder geirriteerd te klinken?)

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Erg jammer dat jij mensen afkraakt, dat doe ik zelfs niet. Valt me nou *vies* tegen van een volwassene.



Tsja, op de normale manier scheen het niet bij je door te dringen.





> Waar verneem jij uit dat ik US-Blaster heb, of zie jij waanilusies voor je? Ik gebruik namelijk geen budget-spul.



Simpele zoektocht door het forum, materiaallijstje heb je zelf geplaatst ergens in 2009.





> daarnaast loop ik stage bij een gecertificeerd licht/geluid verhuurbedrijf.



Gecertificeerd voor ...?





> De meesten weten dondersgoed het verschil tussen een pro en een semi-pro bedrijf (zoals ik), en de daarbijbehorende risico's.



Bedrijfsvorm veranderd niets aan natuurkundige begrippen als krachten, momenten en massa. Ook zullen eventuele slachtoffers nog steeds dezelfde verwondingen oplopen. Het enige verschil is dat een pro-bedrijf wellicht beter verzekerd is dan jij!





> Ik probeer het niet 'beter te weten', ik stel alleen een feit aan de kaak dat je niet altijd plat van berekeningen dient uit te gaan.



Maar waarvan dan wel? De natuurkunde is de enige factor in dit verhaal.





> Een 'paar euro'? Zelfs jij die theatertechnicus bent en een gemiddeld inkomen heeft, zou zich maandelijks dit niet kunnen veroorloven.



Met een voltijd baan zou dat makkelijk kunnen, maar er zijn genoeg andere redenen waarom ik mijn oude drive-in show heb losgelaten. Bovendien heeft dit hele verhaal barweinig met mijn persoonlijke situatie te maken.

@vince: juist bij een kleine trussbrug als die jij wilt neerzetten heb je die grote baseplates nodig. Als je dat niet wilt aanschaffen, maak je er een carré van, dan ben je ook klaar.

De natuurkunde laat zich niet aanpassen op wat jij in je auto kwijt kan. Als je deze opstelling wilt maken: doe het goed of doe het niet! Ook een willekeurig ook of raamkozijn kan niet zondermeer alles houden wat je eraan wilt hangen.

Wat jullie niet willen snappen is dat jullie met de prutsoplossingen nog steeds een te groot risico dragen. Heel wat knappe koppen hebben erover vergaderd om een lijn te trekken vanaf wanneer het risico ACCEPTABEL is (wil niet zeggen dat het onmogelijk is om om te vallen). Jullie zitten daar nog onder.

Ik ben ook wel klaar met deze discussie. Iets aannemen van een ander schijnt een verloren kunst te zijn.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Als zulke baseplate's niet betaalbaar zouden zijn voor sommige (zelfs inhuur niet?) Waarom koop/huur je dan niet gewoon 2 statieven? Koop 2 ADJ ST-132 en je zit goed (was deze hele discussie ook niet nodig geweest.)

----------


## DeejayTim

> luister:
> 
> ik snap dat bijv een rinus, die inderdaad al in eht vak zat toen ik nog in de luiers zat, zegt van joh, officieel, volgens de richtlijnen waarmee wij podia bouwen van tientallen meters groot en hoog, is dit niet goed en klopt het niet. prima, maar dat is ook niet waar wij hier mee bezig zijn. wij zetten een drive in showtje neer, met een paar meter truss. 
> zoals tim ook al aangeeft, zijn sommige dingen niet haal baar voor ons, ik noem een paar voorbeelden:
> 
> baseplates van 120 bij 120
> baseplates van 100< kilo
> base plates van 500< euro ps.
> 
> ...



Juist, 'roeien met de riemen die je hebt'!

----------


## DJ-Jan

> Juist, 'roeien met de riemen die je hebt'!



Maar niet ten koste van de veiligheid van andere...

----------


## DeejayTim

> Bedrijfsvorm veranderd niets aan natuurkundige begrippen als krachten, momenten en massa. Ook zullen eventuele slachtoffers nog steeds dezelfde verwondingen oplopen. Het enige verschil is dat een pro-bedrijf wellicht beter verzekerd is dan jij!



 Heb diverse verzekeringen lopen m.b.t WA, inboedel en ziektekosten.





> Simpele zoektocht door het forum, materiaallijstje heb je zelf geplaatst ergens in 2009.



Het is nu 2010, en het is zo dat ik momenteel geen budgetspul meer heb.





> Gecertificeerd voor ...?



Rigging (onderandere), wil je er meer hebben, dan stuur ik het wel via een p.m.





> Met een voltijd baan zou dat makkelijk kunnen, maar er zijn genoeg andere redenen waarom ik mijn oude drive-in show heb losgelaten. Bovendien heeft dit hele verhaal barweinig met mijn persoonlijke situatie te maken.



Heb ik niet, leuk voor je dat je dat hebt.





> Iets aannemen van een ander schijnt een verloren kunst te zijn.



Wederzijds ook  :Wink:

----------


## DeejayTim

> Als zulke baseplate's niet betaalbaar zouden zijn voor sommige (zelfs inhuur niet?) Waarom koop/huur je dan niet gewoon 2 statieven? Koop 2 ADJ ST-132 en je zit goed (was deze hele discussie ook niet nodig geweest.)



Kan en dat doe ik dan ook  :Wink:

----------

